# Hi-Point Handguns????



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Never heard of them until today. Really cheaply priced. I'm sure the quality must be the same? Just wondering if anyone out there has owned one or has heard anything good or bad about them.


----------



## IH guy (Oct 10, 2009)

well lots of law enforcement agencys are using the carbine which is basicly the same action.

A guy i used to work with has one that has had well ove 5000 rounds thru it with no issues at all.

they are heavy and kinda klunky but cheap and i think have a life time warranty


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

IH guy said:


> well lots of law enforcement agencys are using the carbine which is basicly the same action.


Like who?


----------



## froggie (Dec 1, 2010)

I had a 9m semi auto and groups were horrible. The carbine is a good plinker good to about a hundred yards.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

UPhiker said:


> Like who?


Yes I would like to hear that too.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

$186.00 for a new .45. with lifetime warranty.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Comes with the hankerchief of your choice, must be referred to as a "Gak" and must he held sideways, one handed, grip parallel to the ground.

Before each shot you must shout, Brace Yourself, or What now, huh, what now.

You can also choose to shout, Deme su dinero beyatch or Ahora bien, ¿qué, ¿huh, ahora qué.

You could also choose to wear a white wife beater, low slung jeans, and must have two illigitimate kids, well one for sure, but you must at least have doubts about the second.

Prior to purchase you must have a minimum of 6 tats, preferable prison ink.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

ok?????


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

In all fairness, could be considered an upgrade from a Jennings or a Star.


----------



## dsgt1 (Jun 17, 2008)

cheap yes,heavy and unbalanced, remember you get what you pay for and if you plan to carry it will get uncomfortable. you will also need a strong belt. why anybody would buy this is beyond me.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I had every intention on buying one, at one time. Checked them out and they reminded me of one of those co2 BB guns. I ended up buying a PA 63, 9 by 18 . A little better made, lighter and pretty accurate. As a matter of fact, it was a friend of mine ( ex police officer ) who steered me to it. Said he used it as his back up gun. $230.00 I've shot thousands of rounds and have never had a problem . As far as accuracy, it's the shooter, not the gun.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. Doesn't sound like anyone has found anything good about them. Looks like i'll be looking for something else.


----------



## SmithDerek16 (Jan 19, 2010)

I watched an episode of Cops one time, they were in a slummy part of ATL..... the cop was talking about how they call them "boat anchors"....the LEO had nothing but horrible things to say about them... he said "these damn things are so heavy you can lock the receiver open and slot a rope through it the anchor down my jon boat..." "the things can't hit the broad side of a barn from the inside".....but i have no exp with such however...

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

The Hi-Point 9mm looks like it might be a cheap plinker with handloads. My experience with LEO's is that, with the exception of the ones that are in the shooting sports, most don't really know that much about guns. I have had many, including family members, tell me some of the strangest things about guns and repeat many of the myths that the uninformed believe. LEO is the last place I go to for firearm advise.


----------



## SmithDerek16 (Jan 19, 2010)

Odd...i have multiple leo's within my family,, to include extended...most are very knowledgable. besides, if you dont beleive the hot shot on cops- you can go pick one of those firearms up and feel how daman heavy it is...boat anchor surely


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

crittergitter71 said:


> Never heard of them until today. Really cheaply priced. I'm sure the quality must be the same? Just wondering if anyone out there has owned one or has heard anything good or bad about them.


 I own several, and can honestly say that I have no complaints at all. the first was a carbine in 2000, I purposely abused that thing, never a misfire. Well over 8000 dds. 
After that I purchased some C9s, in 9mm-(3 of them), carry them in Tackle box, Tool Box, And trailer utility trailer box. Illove them. I will not tell you they are the most accurate, smoothest cycling weapons out there. I will say mine always have gone off and cycled full clips flawlessly.


And yeah, written life time guarantee, (not implied). Made in Mansfield Ohio.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

SmithDerek16 said:


> Odd...i have multiple leo's within my family,, to include extended...most are very knowledgable. besides, if you dont beleive the hot shot on cops- you can go pick one of those firearms up and feel how daman heavy it is...boat anchor surely


Most of my handguns are on the heavy side, but that is not a problem for me. I don't use the heavy ones for concealed carry. The S&W 669 9mm that I had is 26oz, the Hi-Point C-9 9MM is 29oz, only a 3 oz difference.


----------



## SmithDerek16 (Jan 19, 2010)

they may be of the same weight class but certainly not distribution. every semi auto i've picked up in a HP seems to fall ass over applecart in the front, vs most of the weight being seated in the rear of the firearm...

i'd rather not talk anyone out of a firearm, especially an american made one...i just personally do not like the feel, period...but alot of people hate the small J frame S&W 442 I own/carry - everything is personal preference. if you can trust your life to it, the by all means -


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

SmithDerek16 said:


> they may be of the same weight class but certainly not distribution. every semi auto i've picked up in a HP seems to fall ass over applecart in the front, vs most of the weight being seated in the rear of the firearm...
> 
> i'd rather not talk anyone out of a firearm, especially an american made one...i just personally do not like the feel, period...but alot of people hate the small J frame S&W 442 I own/carry - everything is personal preference. if you can trust your life to it, the by all means -


I know what you mean. I have the S&W 642 Airweight. My point on the Hi-Point 9mm is that the price is cheap and might be fun for plinking.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

For $186, I guess I can't go wrong. If I don't like it, I do need a new anchor for my boat! :lol:


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

GIDEON said:


> I own several, and can honestly say that I have no complaints at all. the first was a carbine in 2000, I purposely abused that thing, never a misfire. Well over 8000 dds.
> After that I purchased some C9s, in 9mm-(3 of them), carry them in Tackle box, Tool Box, And trailer utility trailer box. Illove them. I will not tell you they are the most accurate, smoothest cycling weapons out there. I will say mine always have gone off and cycled full clips flawlessly.
> 
> 
> And yeah, written life time guarantee, (not implied). Made in Mansfield Ohio.


Once again, you prove that you own ugly handguns...


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

UPhiker said:


> Once again, you prove that you own ugly handguns...


 Do you think a felon would be less likely to assault you if your weapon of choice was chrome? Just curios.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

7iron said:


> Do you think a felon would be less likely to assault you if your weapon of choice was chrome? Just curios.


Here's some history...on another thread he stated that he didn't own any ugly guns. So I pointed out that he said that he owned a Judge. Now he is saying that he owns a HiPoint, which also isn't a thing of beauty.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

crittergitter71 said:


> For $186, I guess I can't go wrong.


Good luck then. 
Saw a HiPoint jam up at the range with a live round that could not be extracted. After seeing that, I wouldn't trust them.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Dang LEO's think they know everything and beauty is relative, you ever see Gideon.:lol:

I have never owned one, or shot one, but have held many and can think of at least 6 homicides involving a HP, so I do know that they work.

I also worked a homicide where the suspect used a sawed off bold action 22. I asked him why he sawed it off, he said to make it more powerful. He also owned an HP, was the pride of his collection.

Currently I carry an issued .40 cal that was made in Croatia, isn't that some crap.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

crittergitter71 said:


> For $186, I guess I can't go wrong. If I don't like it, I do need a new anchor for my boat! :lol:


Wow, they are that much now? I bought one about 10yrs ago for $100 NIB, I figured for a hundred bucks I can't go wrong. Impulse buy, don't do it. Find a used P-85 or 89 if you like boat anchors. I would trust my life with either one, never had them fail (except the HP)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

If you want to bet your life on a $189.00 HP as a CPL piece then go for it, just make sure that you take it to the range and get some rounds threw it to make sure you can trust it and fire it accuratly. Personaly I would not.
There are a lot of pistols out there in the $500-600 range that would be a lot better choice.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

visted the plant in Mansfield recently. Interesting place!!! Interesting owner....

Cant speak for the weapons and how they operate. Never fired one. But the place that they are made and the owner- well not that impressive.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

PA BUCK 2 said:


> visted the plant in Mansfield recently. Interesting place!!! Interesting owner....
> 
> Cant speak for the weapons and how they operate. Never fired one. But the place that they are made and the owner- well not that impressive.


Let me guess...Made in America, by "Americans"??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

crittergitter71 said:


> Never heard of them until today. Really cheaply priced. I'm sure the quality must be the same? Just wondering if anyone out there has owned one or has heard anything good or bad about them.


More importantly than any one else's experiences *EXACTLY* would you expect from such a firearm should you purchase one? What exactly do you want it for ( daily defense of your life, casual plinking ) ? What are your reasonable expectations from it? 

You write: "I'm sure the quality must be the same ?" Same as what? 


Hoppe's no.10


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hoppe's no.10 said:


> More importantly than any one else's experiences *EXACTLY* would you expect from such a firearm should you purchase one? What exactly do you want it for ( daily defense of your life, casual plinking ) ? What are your reasonable expectations from it?
> 
> You write: "I'm sure the quality must be the same ?" Same as what?
> 
> ...


I don't currently own a hand gun and thought this might be a good starter to do some plinking with. As far as the quality statement, I just kinda figured a semi-auto handgun priced so cheap must be built the same.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

UPhiker said:


> Once again, you prove that you own ugly handguns...



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. At least it isn't a Mossberg


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

crittergitter71 said:


> I don't currently own a hand gun and thought this might be a good starter to do some plinking with. As far as the quality statement, I just kinda figured a semi-auto handgun priced so cheap must be built the same.


Your last sentence is right on the money. I could tell you a lot of Hi-Point horror stories but to tell you truth after almost a decade of responding to posts like yours I've really gotten tired of getting trashed over it. You will get exactly what you pay for - and the second you walk out the door your $155.00 (+/-) Hi-Point will probably be worth $75.00 (+/-) should you wish to sell it and were able to find someone dumb enough to buy it.

As an analogy I remember someone on a bird hunting forum writing in response to a query about an inexpensive brand of beeper collars for bird dogs. He responded something like: At $75.00 why worry about quality? At the end of bird season just throw it away and buy another one. 

Well kind of my feeling about - as you write - "cheap" firearms. Spend not much money and you will not get much gun.

Let me put it to you this way. Let's say your son or daughter snagged the job they always had been talking about since their teen years - that of a law enforcement officer. And upon fulfilling their dream they drive over to your house to show off their new uniform and sidearm - a sidearm that may one day be used to protect their life - and it's a $155.00 retail, perhaps $115.00 lot price to the LE agency, Hi-Point. What would your honest reaction be? Think about it.

Hoppe's no.10


----------

